# CD Drive keeps ejecting



## denverbronco26

Well something is wrong with my CD drive, every time I put a disk in, it attempts to read it but then just ejects it. I've tried it with multiple cds. I thought the problem came from a crappy Sound Card I put in but I took that out and put the settings back to what they were and still have the problem.


----------



## denverbronco26

anyone please?


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Try entering BIOS and see if it still happens. If it does, there's something wrong with the drive. If not, it's something windows-related... post back with results and we'll figure out something.


----------



## Custompcrepair

hackapelite said:


> Try entering BIOS and see if it still happens. If it does, there's something wrong with the drive. If not, it's something windows-related... post back with results and we'll figure out something.



 I agree. I would bet on a windows error. if you put in a disc and click my computer does it even read it before it ejects it back out?


----------



## cohen

Can you try it in another computer and see what happens???


----------



## denverbronco26

it does not read anything before it ejects
the only other comp i have is one that windows wont boot into
ill give the bios thing a try


----------



## /\E

denverbronco26 said:


> it does not read anything before it ejects
> the only other comp i have is one that windows wont boot into
> ill give the bios thing a try



Try booting into a LiveCD with that drive and that will tell you if it's a Windows problem...


----------



## denverbronco26

/\E said:


> Try booting into a LiveCD with that drive and that will tell you if it's a Windows problem...



Elaborate please. I dont know what a LiveCD is.


----------



## /\E

denverbronco26 said:


> Elaborate please. I dont know what a LiveCD is.



Sorry...My bad

Okay, you need to download some type of Linux LiveCD, I would just try Damn Small Linux, it's only 50MB and that's small compared to the others.
ftp://ftp.oss.cc.gatech.edu/pub/linux/distributions/damnsmall/release_candidate/dsl-4.3RC2.iso

You need to burn that disc image to a CD and you cannot just drop it in a CD folder and burn it. You need software like MagicISO or PowerISO..
http://www.magiciso.com/download.htm

Run MagicISO and in that program, there should be a CD-like icon that says "Burn CD/DVD with ISO." That's the option you want.. When it brings up the dialog box, browse to the dsl-4.3RC2.iso that you downloaded earlier. And burn it...

Then, after burning the CD, leave the CD in the drive, and shut off the PC then boot it up. When you boot your PC, there should be some hotkey options listed around the screen, like F8 for the BIOS, you want to hit the key that goes to the Boot Manager.

If the computer boots to Damn Small Linux, then the problem is in Windows, if not, it's in the CD Drive hardware.


----------



## denverbronco26

I cant burn it to a cd, the drive wont stay shut for me to burn a disk


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Did you try the BIOS trick? Do you know how to enter BIOS in the first place? If not, it should say something like "Press <"a button"> to enter setup/BIOS", that's the key to getting in there. Usualy it's Delete, F1, F2, or sometimes even Ctrl.


----------



## dznutz

have you scanned for malware?  if the drive doesn't eject in safe mode then i'd suspect malware.  there are some malwares that will eject your drive.


----------



## denverbronco26

The drive wont eject in safe mode and my comp is a pain to get into the bios so i didnt try that yet. I dont believe it would be malware but I can post a log of some sort if that might help. Not sure if a HJT log would show what it might be.


----------



## dznutz

then i'd compare your startup programs between safe mode and non safe mode as one or more of the startups (due to malware or faulty programming) are causing the ejects.  once you've identified it then end process or something similar.


----------



## denverbronco26

sorry i said that last post wrong, i meant it does the same thing as before, it wont stay closed when reading a disk


----------



## denverbronco26

anyone?


----------



## dznutz

perhaps the eject button got jammed.  until you test it on another computer i'd suspect that to be the problem.  have you even tried the bios suggestion?


----------



## denverbronco26

I dont think its the eject button cuz it opens and closes fine with no disk, but when you put a disk in it acts as if its trying to read it but then ejects it after like 10-15 seconds. Still havnt been able to get into my bios, it really is a pain, but ill keep trying. 

I do know its not the cords because I tried a differant CD drive in it and it worked fine.


----------



## atldragonz

if its old just get a new one for 30 bucks on newegg


----------



## denverbronco26

ok well just found out that i think it only ejects blank CD's because today I installed a new printer which came with a disk and just for kicks i tried it out and it worked. Anyone think they know whats wrong?


----------



## Jerrick

How old is your drive? Can it even burn disks?

Ive had an old OLD drive that couldnt burn cds or anything, and when id put a blank cd in it, it couldnt detect it and spit it out.


----------



## denverbronco26

nope it burns disks, ive used it before for burning music. So im kinda lost here.


----------



## StrangleHold

In device manager find the IDE/Sata channel that the drive is on. Right click on the drive and click uninstall. Reboot windows and let it reinstall the drivers and see if it still does it.


----------

